# Top-Fin dividers?



## coolcucumber

I needed a divider for my 5gal, are top-fin dividers alright?


----------



## stevenjohn21

i used one for my 10 gallon and had no problems. I have needed more since then and have made them myself using folder binders and plastic mesh, or for fry i use non slip grip stuff that you can buy in a roll from walmart for $3


----------



## Calmwaters

Topfins are fine but like Stevenjohn21 suggest it is much cheaper to make them. You can get the mesh stuff at a craft store and the binders you can get at any store that sells school supplies. The binders are about $3.00 and the mesh stuff is I think about 50 cents.


----------



## coolcucumber

Id just be worried about what to use for the dividers.. im a bit paranoid about what i stick in my tanks, so i prefer to pay the 10 bucks for one. I paid 16 bucks for the other, and its a bit overboard..


----------



## stevenjohn21

the plastic mesh is safe its inert so you wont get leeching. You have a filter in the tank thats made of plastic right ?


----------



## coolcucumber

yea, i do. but, still D:

i dont know. i dont even know how to make one


----------



## stevenjohn21

Honestly if i can make them then i know anyone can. . . here is the link from this site.

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/diy-aquarium-tank-dividers-21866/

good luck, i promise by saving $10 you will feel happier and even a little proud ha ha


----------



## coolcucumber

Okay, you've convinced me 

I wish i hadnt spent the 16 bucks on one now haha

thanks! ill get started tmrw


----------



## stevenjohn21

Let me know how you get on !

When you get really good you can sell them to your fish friends ha ha ha !


----------



## coolcucumber

I will xD Ill tell my friends i bought it and see what they say, lol


----------



## stevenjohn21

If you have just bought the top fin divider then take it back after you have made your own.


----------



## Hmongol

coolcucumber said:


> I needed a divider for my 5gal, are top-fin dividers alright?


Its okay, the only problem I have with this tank is the fact that its more for fry seperating because the holes in the mesh are super small. After usung it for a month i noticed that it block the water filration and water doesn't flow back and fourth easily. My divided area always look like a swamp while the other side has water ripples and clear top.


----------

